# PTO ? on a case 2294



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have two questions about my case 2294's pto. I bought the tractor last year, has 540/1000 pto speeds. I have taken the shaft out to try and figure out how to change the two speeds, the shaft has one end 540, flip it around and 1000 on the other end, with spines in the middle of the shaft which is what I assume turn it. My question is this, do I just turn the shaft around and slide it back in and that changes the speed or do I have to do something else? I would think there are a different set of planetary gears for each but heck I dont know. I feel so dumb asking this but I do not want to mess anything up by putting the 540 end in to make it 1000 for my cutter and then back around for 540 on the baler. My dad has a IH 1086 and it has both shafts there for you to use but my tractor should be able to be both also, just dont know how to get it there. My second question relates to this also. On the pto shaft or pto shaft housing I have a leak from there, are there any seals or bearings rite there that might need to be replaced to fix that problem? I have looked the best I can and felt around the hole where the pto shaft goes into the housing but I cant seem to pin point where the oil is coming from. I am trying to get the equipment back in shape for hay season and need some help - I have come to the best place for resources and would like to avoid hauling the tractor to a dealer to be fixed. Sorry for the long post - I guess when you are dumb on something you just bable enough so that someone who does know there stuff can help you. LOL! I appreciate anyone's help, thanks in advance.

Jason


----------



## JustinShepherd (Apr 14, 2010)

We run Case 2290's and I am assuming the back ends are still the same. With ours you just have to flip the shaft and thats all. The shorter 540 end pushes into the casing and engages a different set of gears built into the casing. Same for when you put the 1000 end in, its a big longer and it pushes the gears inside to adjust and that you get 540. Thats the beauty of those old tractors, no button pushing, just simple mechanical built machines.

On the oil issue, if it is just happening when your playing with the shaft and trying to switch than I would not worry about it for now.


----------



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

Justin,

Thanks for the info. I will be trying like you said just flipping it around and putting it back in. It almost seems just to easy, you know what I mean.

As for the oil, yes a little did come out when I pulled the shaft out. That wasn't so bad. When I use it for cutting or baling and I pull it back in the shop and the oil is all hot and flowing good is when it leaks out around the pto shaft. I know something is not wrong just have to figure it out.

Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## JustinShepherd (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Jason,

Yeah it is pretty simple and that is great in many ways. And if you still are feeling uneasy there are tools that you can put on the PTO shaft and spins and will tell you the RPM, we bought one from an auction and they are handy for other things too. The only issue we ever had was the hydraulic motor from a haybine was so heavy it was causing stress inside the gear casing through the PTO shaft. That is about the only issue we had with them, and there is some oil always aroudn the back end of the tractor, but I would just chalk it up to age haga.


----------

